# XML mit Java gegen Schema validieren



## tuppi (22. Jun 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem, an dem ich schon eine ganze Weile rumrätsle. Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu dumm dafür...  :roll: 
Kann mir bitte jemand ein vollständiges Beispiel zukommen lassen, in dem ersichtlich ist, wie man ein XML-Dokument gegen ein Schema validiert?!?
Das Parsen klappt schon wunderbar und hab auch das Feature setFeature("http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema",true); für den XMLReader gesetzt. 
Doch forme ich das XML-Dokument so um, dass es nicht mehr dem Schema entspricht, bekomme ich trotzdem keine Fehlermeldung...  ???:L 

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

MfG tuppi


----------



## Isaac (22. Jun 2004)

Hast du http://xml.org/sax/features/validation auch auf true gesetzt? Das ist sozusagen das globale validieren vom Parser


Siehe http://xml.apache.org/xerces-j/features.html#dynamic


----------



## tuppi (22. Jun 2004)

```
try{
    System.setProperty ("org.xml.sax.driver","org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser"); 
    XMLReader xr = XMLReaderFactory.createXMLReader("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser");
    xr.setFeature("http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/schema",true);   
    xr.setFeature("http://xml.org/sax/features/validation",true); 
    xr.setFeature("http://xml.org/sax/features/namespaces",false); 
    xr.setFeature("http://apache.org/xml/features/validation/dynamic",true);   
    xr.setProperty("http://apache.org/xml/properties/schema/external-schemaLocation",". schema.xsd");
    xr.parse("test.xml");
}catch(IOException e){e.printStackTrace(); }
  catch(SAXException e){e.printStackTrace(); }
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (22. Jun 2004)

@tuppi:
Bitte benutze Codetags, damit der Code sich besser abhebt.

Da ich in diesem Unterforum kein Moderator bin, kann ich das leider nicht selbst korrigieren.


----------



## DP (22. Jun 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich in diesem Unterforum kein Moderator bin, kann ich das leider nicht selbst korrigieren.



ich aber 

cu


----------



## tuppi (22. Jun 2004)

Tut mir leid. Wusste ich nicht. (bin noch neu hier)


----------



## bygones (22. Jun 2004)

tuppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tut mir leid. Wusste ich nicht. (bin noch neu hier)


kein problem - fürs nächste mal weißt du es....


----------

